# Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011



## gerihecht (8. September 2010)

Steinbeißer und andere Touren mit MS BODIL 2011|director:

Hallo Jungs da in diesem Jahr die von uns geplanten Touren fast alle vom Winde Verweht worden sind und wir dieses Jahr wohl keine gemeinsame Tour mehr machen können sollten wir uns mal Gedanken für 2011 machen.
 Ich denke da an eine Steinbeißer-Tour im Mai oder Juni ?
 Eine schöne Leng-Tour im Sommer und vielleicht noch eine spannende Köhler-Tour.
 Freue mich von euch zu höhren Gruß Gerd


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Ist doch schon alles gebucht!

Im Juni und im September!

Meine am 05.06. + 06.06. und am 12.09. und 13.09.2011!

Schaue morgen nochmal nach!

Ist seit einfach zu langsam:g

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Livio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ihr seit einfach zu langsam:g


 
Ja nee is klar ...
... das gleiche sagt mir und meinen Zicken die Regierung auch immer :m 

Aber Gerd, 2 Touren langen nicht, oder? Da muss ja mindestens im Oktober noch was gehen |rolleyes

Übrigens die Daten müssten stimmen da an beiden Terminen die Bodil für jeweils 2 Tage ausgebucht ist


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Juhu ,ich bin auch dabei.

Gibt es schon nähere Info?????

Grüssle CD


----------



## Sputnik4711 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Servus Leutz, wäre auch gerne von der Partie, wenn noch was frei wäre !!!

Gebt einfach mal Bescheid !:vik:


----------



## feuergrete (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Leute,

ich glaube ihr redet hier vom selben Kutter.
Ich habe irgentwo gelesen das die M/S Bodil (Liegeplatz Thyboron),
jetzt M/S Lene From heist und in Hvide Sande liegt.

Gruß von der Elbe


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Da liegst du falsch!
Die alte MS Bodil heißt jetzt Lene From und liegt in Hvide Sande!
Die neue MS Bodil liegt weiterhin in Thyboron!


----------



## feuergrete (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

alles klar...
habe wohl nur mit dem halben Ohr hingehört.


----------



## BSZocher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...
> Meine am 05.06. + 06.06. und am 12.09. und 13.09.2011!
> .....
> Gruß Stefan



Moin!
Dabei #h


----------



## bender (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Ihr Fischers!

Ist ja mal ganz schön ruhig hier geworden… 
Na ja, die Jahreszeit trägt sicherlich dazu bei!

Und sonst?! Alles im Lot bei Euch?!

Pläne für 2011?!

Vaddern und ich haben Norwegen aufm Zettel 

Sind im Februar beim Norwegentreffen in Berlin…mal sehen welche Destination es wird…

Hab mir nun auch ne Elektro-Multi gegönnt, die nächste „Abwracktour“ kann kommen!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Wünsche allen mit Fischern, Anglern und anderen Wasserverückten
ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit viel Schnee.Ha Ha

Hoffe euch Bande im nächsten Jahr gesund wieder zu sehen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Servus Leutz,

ich hoffe ihr verrückten Dorschkiller, habt alle schön Weihnachten verbracht, und seid alle rechlich beschenkt worden !!!

Dieses Jahr war es ja mit dem Angeln nicht so rosig, ist richtig viel ausgefallen, mann sieht es ja an dem Wetter, sollen bis Sylvester - 25 Grad werden, da schickt man ja gar keinen Hund vor die Tür !!!

Meine Weihnachten waren, eher etwas traurig, mein Vater ist am 23.12.2010 verstorben, da war dan Heiligabend eher etwas traurig, Freude und Feiern wollte da gar nicht richtig aufkommen !!#d

Aber de Lebbe geht weiter, für meinen Vater ist es so am Besten, jetzt muß er sich nicht mehr so rum quälen, den er war seid ca 9 Monaten schon ein  Pflegefall geswesen, som ist es besser, obwohl nicht schön für meine Mutter !!! Jetzt geht es meinem VAter hoffentlich besser !!!

Stefan, kannst Du bitte mal eine bzw. die Liste erstellen, wie deine Planung wäre / ist, wie die Teilnehmerzahl / Belegung für diese Fahrt aussieht, da die Bodil fürs nächste Jahr eigentlich schon komplett ausgebucht ist, das man evtl. sich noch ein anderes Plätzchen suchen kann, was natürlich sehr schwierig werden wird !!!

Ich wünsche Euch allen, einen Super goilen RUTSCH - INS NEUE JAHR 2011 !!!!!

Und laßt es richtig Krachen, niemand weiß ob es das Letzte Jahr ist !!!!


Liebe Grüße an Euch alle aus Frankfurt

Euer Sputnik4711   #h


----------



## M.R. (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hallo,
mein Vater und ich würden dieses Jahr gern eine Tour zum Gelben Riff machen. Da wir noch nie da waren würde es sich ja anbieten, sich einer Gruppe anzuschließen.
Deshalb die Frage ob noch Plätze frei sind und wo die Kosten für solch eine Angeltour liegen?

MfG Michael


----------



## noworkteam (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin, Plätze sind noch frei...Stefan ist allerdings z.Z. noch im Urlaub, daher bitte noch ein wenig gedulden,.., dann bekommt Ihr die notwendigen Information.

Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Jan:vik:
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen
Ja wenn es nur mal schon Juni sein würde.
Wir haben mit Christian am 21 und 22 März auf der Bodil 2 Plätze reserviert 
Bist du und Stefan bei der Tour auch dabei ?
 Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Livio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Mahlzeit wie wir Bremer so sagen,

Gerd bleibt es bei der Tour am 27.03 ? Werde jedenfalls dann auf der Fio mit Ulrik sein (er bekommt noch ein kleines Präsent von mir)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Tach zusammen,

ja Jan und ich sind am 21.03. + 22.03. auch auf der Bodil! Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter paßt, wenn nicht wäre es ja schon fast eine Verschwörung.

Hier die Teilnehmerliste für die Tour vom 05.06. + 06.06.!

1. Schwedenfahrer
2. Gerihecht
3. Bender
4. Koerty
5. 2 Mann Koerty
6. Noworkteam
7.Teye
8. Stefan
9. 
10.


----------



## Koerty (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

hurra:vik:
es geht wieder raus auf See !!!

Gruß
       Koerty|wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hallo Stefan, habe gesehen, das Du die Teilnehmerliste eingestellt hast, und wollte mal nachfragen, warum ich nicht mit auf der Liste bin !! |kopfkrat
Ich hatte mich doch frühzeitig mit angemeldet, und wollte mit der alten Truppe wieder mit, mich würde es einmal interessieren, nach welchen Kritikpunkten, die Teilnehmer ausgewählt wurden, den früh bzw rechtzeitig hatte ich mich ja angemeldet, für eine Antwort wäre ich dir dankbar !


Gruß Sputnik


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Ups...............

Stefan dann sehen wir uns ja im März auf der Bodil|wavey:

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Ja das ist ja eine tolle Nachricht.
Da freue ich mich ja das du dabei bist.
Ist ja fast die ganze Truppe.
Gerd, Christian, Claus, Jan und ich!
Das wird ein Spaß wenn das Wetter paßt!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Das hoffe ich auch, Stefan. Jo super Geil.

Bete schon zum Wettergott

Güssle CD


----------



## zanderman111 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, habe gesehen, das Du die Teilnehmerliste eingestellt hast, und wollte mal nachfragen, warum ich nicht mit auf der Liste bin !! |kopfkrat
> Ich hatte mich doch frühzeitig mit angemeldet, und wollte mit der alten Truppe wieder mit, mich würde es einmal interessieren, nach welchen Kritikpunkten, die Teilnehmer ausgewählt wurden, den früh bzw rechtzeitig hatte ich mich ja angemeldet, für eine Antwort wäre ich dir dankbar !
> 
> 
> Gruß Sputnik




Du stehst wohl auf der IgnorListe|bigeyes|supergri|supergri

gruß Kay


----------



## Sputnik4711 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Da kann ich leider nix dazu sagen, weiß nicht was ich verbrochen habe, ich dachte wir wären alle Erwachsen !!!!   #c


----------



## Livio (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja eine tolle Nachricht.
> Da freue ich mich ja das du dabei bist.
> Ist ja fast die ganze Truppe.
> Gerd, Christian, Claus, Jan und ich!
> Das wird ein Spaß wenn das Wetter paßt!


 

Mahlzeit zusammen,

und falls einer ausfällt steh ich bereit auch kurzfristig einzuspringen, hoffe aber doch das es klappt für Euch ...


----------



## gerihecht (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider nix dazu sagen, weiß nicht was ich verbrochen habe, ich dachte wir wären alle Erwachsen !!!! #c


 Alle?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Gerd,wir Alten Fischers haben die Ruhe weg.

Freue mich schon auf diese Tour, wird Zeit das es wieder mal klappt mit dem gemeinsamen Dorsch heben.#6

Immer locker bleiben.

Bis denne CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste für die Tour vom 05.06. + 06.06.!

1. Schwedenfahrer
2. Gerihecht
3. Bender
4. Koerty
5. 2 Mann Koerty
6. Noworkteam
7.Teye
8. Stefan
9. Benni
10. Willi

*Full booked!*


----------



## bender (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Klasse das Benni und Willi wieder mal dabei sind, das wird lustig


----------



## Koerty (3. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Männer`s,:vik:

habt Ihr die Berichte über die Bluefin`s gelesen |director:
Das wäre mal ein geiler "Beifang"!
Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett,hoffentlich ist bald Juni.

Grüße
         Koerty #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Moin Jungs, bin wieder von den Finnen zurück.
(Beruflich)
Bei mir hat sich in der Planung was geändert und muss daher schweren Herzens meine Fahrt im Juni mit Euch absagen.:c
Tut mir sehr leid.

Zum teil sehen wir uns ja hoffentlich im März zum Kampffischen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## bender (9. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Männers!

Hoffe Euch geht's gut! Nun nähert sich der Start, der Saison mit großen Schritten... 

Leider sind Vaddern und ich für die März Tour raus!

Vaddern braucht nach einem Krankenhausbesuch noch etwas Regenerationszeit... Aber dann wird gestärkt wieder groß losgelegt 

@ Thomas: Vielleicht hast Du ja Zeit und Lust einzuspringen?!

Sollte sich bis Freitag kein Ersatz gefunden haben, werde ich Per anrufen und die beiden Plätze stornieren lassen!

Euch wünsche ich ein ganz dickes Petri!

Sehen uns dann im Juni...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Livio (10. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



bender schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Vielleicht hast Du ja Zeit und Lust einzuspringen?!


 
Moin Christian,

kann beides mit einem Ja beantworten !
Wäre allerdings z.Zt. alleine unterwegs sodaß ein Platz noch frei wäre. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier kurzfristig jemand |wavey:?


----------



## Koerty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Christian,

tut mir Leid das du und dein "Vadder" Gerd nicht dabei sein können.
Wünsche Gerd auf diesem Weg alles Gute,vor allem Gesundheit.

Grüße aus Hessen
Koerty


----------



## Lenger06 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Servus Meeresjunkies,

habt ihr jetzt eig. auch ne Tour im August/September geplant?

Wenn ja wann soll diese starten und wären da noch 1-2 Plätze frei???:m

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin, 

für September ist die Bodil am 12.09. und 13.09. gebucht! 
Planung habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber ich denke das 2 Plätze frei sein werden. Soll ich dich mal vormerken und wenn ich die Planung mache schicke ich Dir ein PN?

Gruß


----------



## Lenger06 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hey Stefan,

ja mach wir das so!!! Merk mich mal mit zwei Plätzen vor!! Weiß ich genauers schicke ich dir ne PN!

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Fangt schon mal an zu beten, im Moment ist das oben ne ganze Portion Wind unterwegs!

@christian: Bestell Deinem Vater mal schöne Grüße + Besserung!

So wie ich das gelesen habe kommst du aber, wenn Thomas mitkommt, auf jeden Fall oder?


----------



## bender (11. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hallo Stefan!

Pustet im moment ganz gut... Die Schlechtwetterquote sollte aber schon längst erfüllt sein, sodass die Fahrt diesmal stattfinden sollte!

Hab heute eine Meldung aus der Finnischen Bucht bekommen, 7-20 Meter Eis !!! haben die Jungs da grad oben... Ganz so schlimm sollte es vor Dänemark dann nicht aussehen 

Bin für die Tour leider auch Raus! Habe hier beruflich momentan ein dickes Projekt am laufen und die Zeit für die Tour hätte ich eh mit nem Brecheisen raushauen müssen...

Also, lasst uns noch ein par Fische drin... Im Juni sind wir dann wieder mit an Bord!

Dickes Petri und viel Spaß für Euch!

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Livio (14. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ..... wenn Thomas mitkommt ....


 

... der kommt ganz sicher mit, muss nur noch packen


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Mensch Thomas das ist ja super.

Chrischan, wünsche deinem Alten Herrn alles alles Gute und das wir uns bald mal wieder sehen.

Haltet mal die Daumen das der Wettergott mit spielt.

Hulla bama ata hu (alter indianer Spruch) oder so ähnlich|bla:

Grüssle CD


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Jungs, hab grad mal ne Wetter Sichtung gemacht, sieht nicht schlecht aus.:vik:

Soll es wirklich wahr werden??????


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Da hast du recht Claus, es sieht sogar sehr gut aus!
Wenn man die gesamte Wetterlage sieht könnte es was geben!
Warten wir mal bis Samstag, da sollte sich zeigen in welche Richtung es läuft!


----------



## Livio (17. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Wetter sieht wirklich gut aus ...

... aber mal was anderes, kann mir einer kurz sagen ob ich Euro`s oder Kronen für Per mitnehmen muss und wieviel? 

Die Ruten sind fertig, muss nur noch in den Keller den "Kleinkram" zusammen sammeln 

Danke Euch schon mal vorab


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Thomas,

glaube 370 Euro oder so, aber Euro sind schon o.k.!
Wenn man den Kutter ganz bucht ist das schon ne Ecke günstiger!

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Danke Stefan,

bringe auch € mit.

Das Wetter hält sich gut, sogar mit Sonnenschein Angeln wir.#6

Oh Man ich glaub es noch nicht.

Grüssle CD


----------



## zanderman111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moinsens Menners,
ich drücke euch die Daumen und schaue schon immer bei windfinder mit. Ich schaue dort immer bei ekofisk nach, denn wenn das grün ist, dann geit was. Hat zwar ein wenig zugenommen, aber wohl noch erträglich...Toi toi toi...

Gruß Kay


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Servus Leutz,

dasist die Antwort, wo ich heute von Peer um 13:30 Uhr erhalten habe, also es ist die Chance 50:50 er kann noch nix festes sagen !!!

Gruß Sputnik4711



Hallo
Es tut mir leid aber wir können nicht heute sagen um die Tour Montag und Dienstag statt finden.
Da ist ein bischen Wind vielleicht können wir fahren und vielleicht nicht.
Heute sind wir am Meer.

Sie können mit Euro und Dänische Kronen bezahlen.
MfG Bodil
Emma-Line


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Ich glaub das alles nicht.....................Maaaaaaaannnnnnn

ich könnte heulen.


----------



## zanderman111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das alles nicht.....................Maaaaaaaannnnnnn
> 
> ich könnte heulen.



Abgesagt;+;+


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hallo Kay,

ist noch nicht abgesagt, aber es wird so kommen, Per will mir bis morgen früh Bescheid geben !!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Heute Mittag um 12.00 gibt es Bescheid hat Bodil geschrieben!
Denke die Tour fällt aus, ordentlich Welle unterwegs und Wind bei 5 - 6!
Da ist angeln eh nicht möglich!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

So Jungs, laut Per ist die Tour abgesagt !!

Habe die Antwort gerade von Ihm erhalten, schade !!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Ist ja auch kein Wunder!
2 m Welle und Windstärke 6, da geht gar nichts!

Mehr als ätzend!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

|abgelehn#q#q#q#q


----------



## Livio (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Männers, 

es ist halt nicht zu ändern, obwohl es mich echt anko....

Habe für den 27.03 noch eine 21h Tour auf der Fio mit Ulrik gebucht, nicht vergleichbar mit einer 2 Tagestour aber ich will endlich mal wieder fischen gehen.... sind auch noch 5 freie Plätze da.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Hallo Thomas, wünsche dir viel Glück, würde ja auch gerne los, aber gute 1000 km für ein Tag Angeln, das geht wirklich nicht  !!!

Habe auch die Fio mit Ulrik gebucht 2 Tage im Juni, wünsche dir viele dicke Dorsche !!

Gruß Ralf  |wavey:


----------



## gerihecht (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



Livio schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> es ist halt nicht zu ändern, obwohl es mich echt anko....
> 
> Habe für den 27.03 noch eine 21h Tour auf der Fio mit Ulrik gebucht, nicht vergleichbar mit einer 2 Tagestour aber ich will endlich mal wieder fischen gehen.... sind auch noch 5 freie Plätze da.


Hallo Thomas 
Bitte ruf doch vorher bei Ulrik an und frage ihn ob er auch rausfährt.
Ich habe da etwas gehöhrt das die Ms Fio defekt im Hafen liegen soll wie gesagt nichts sicheres aber frag doch mal lieber.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Gerd Jung, wünsche Dir gute Besserung.#h


----------



## gerihecht (20. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Gerd Jung, wünsche Dir gute Besserung.#h


 
Hallo Klaus:vik:
Mir geht es schon ganz gut.Hatte einen kleinen Infarkt es ist aber alles überstanden.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns im Juni 
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Livio (21. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> ... ruf doch vorher bei Ulrik an und frage ihn ob er auch rausfährt. Ich habe da etwas gehöhrt das die Ms Fio defekt im Hafen liegen soll ....


 
Moin Gerd,
Danke für die Info, hab mich schon gewundert warum diese Woche im Fahrplan "keine Ausfahrt" steht, ist eigentlich nur bei Urlaub üblich.


----------



## Livio (26. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

es kam wie es kommen mußte, auch diese alternative Tour mit der Fio am 27.03 fällt aus... ich könnte heulen. Die Bodil ist am 27.03 voll und die M/S Muddi macht morgen keine Ausfahrt, na ja. Neues Spiel neues Glück heißt es also wieder.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Steinbeißer und andere Touren MS BODIL 2011*

Moin Thomas,

Mensch wat wieder so ein Pech gehabt.#c#q

Fühle mit Dir.

Grüssle CD


----------

